# Ab injections



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Can IGF-1 be injected into the abs?

Or is it to much hassle etc?

So far ive been doing pecs, biceps, delts and quads


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i was thinkin that the other day paul...so BUMP


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I know IGF-1 can cause a condition similar to "GH Gut" so im not sure if injecting into the abs would promote this?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well the GH gut is due to the intestines and sh1t growing not the ab muscle so i doubt it'll effect it?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

IGF-1 Does the same mate, anything it touches, grows!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> IGF-1 Does the same mate, anything it touches, grows!


THEN SITE LOCATE IT!!!!

LMAO!

just locate it bi-laterally in the muscle and youll be laughin all the way to the toilet

sorry, not sure on the last bit, carb defecit


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I done an ab shot this morning, 40mcgs and i`ll do another one tonight the other side, again 40mcgs tonight PWO.

Seems ok


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Distended Gut is caused by a multitude of things it is not down to one thing and their are thoughts that mostly it is caused by eating vast amounts of food.

if it was definatly caused by IGF then everybody who used it would have distension


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh, no, sorry, Maybe you got me wrong.

I didnt mean that it caused it, just i know it can help to bring it on.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

hows your ab jabs coming along?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Talked to the guy and sub-q shots are fine, leaves a welt that is all.

I am not sold on site injections but all mine are in the bicep so I will be the first one to see a diffrence, as I never really had biceps anyway


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do most of mine in the Abs but sub Q not IM. I also jab in the delts.

I never jab my arms as I'm a wuss

I must say that IGF does lean me out and when I get up first thing my abs are tight.

Distended gut is due to over feeding IMO. GH and IGF cause water retention in the intestine which can contirbute to the bloated stomach look but it is usually temporary

There is a danger of internal organ growth with super doses over long periods but that seems to be the exception rather than the norm.


----------

